

SVG Ironman - binarydreams
http://cssdeck.com/labs/ironman-svg-line-animation

======
ryanwhitney
Similar to this--Polygon had some nice looking SVG line animations for their
Xbox One and PS4 reviews. PS4 one seems to cause a major slowdown for me
though.

[http://www.polygon.com/a/xbox-one-review](http://www.polygon.com/a/xbox-one-
review) &
[http://www.polygon.com/a/ps4-review](http://www.polygon.com/a/ps4-review)

------
anilgulecha
Is there an editor/wrapper around SVGs that helps create animation? Or does it
have to be done by hand?

~~~
timdorr
It's actually a CSS rule:

    
    
        animation: draw 10s linear infinite;
    

That's in the .path class, which most of the elements in the SVG are classed
as. Works really well!

------
_kushagra
If anyone is looking for a slow version –
[http://cssdeck.com/labs/hbuvchec](http://cssdeck.com/labs/hbuvchec)

------
gotofritz
sweet

